# Pictures



## crackerjackjack (Sep 21, 2008)

Just wanted to show off some cute pictures.

This first picture is Crackerjack and Chocolate.







This is Crackerjack. He has been rolling in the dirty. His favorite thing to do.






This is pretty sweet girl Chocolate. This little girl has come along way in the last year. She was so shy when I first got her. She is a little honey now.






Here is baby Cadi. She is 5 months old now. She is so spoiled rotten. She really thinks that she is a princess.






This last picture is Lily. Lily is Cadi's mom. I tried to get a picture of the two of them, but Cadi felt that she needed to nurse. That little girl did however show her best side. Lily is the sweetest girl you will ever come across. She is 11 years old and just wants you to scratch her all day.






Just was out doing chores and decided to take some pictures and do some bragging. I am getting another jenny soon. Her name is Willow. I will post pictures as soon as she comes.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, we all love to see pictures it shows how much we love our donkeys!

They are sure a cute family, can't wait to see Willow!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 21, 2008)

got to love good ol' donkeys! I can't imagine life with out them


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 21, 2008)

they are all adorable. more pics please!!!!!!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Sep 22, 2008)

Your donkeys are just so so cute!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 30, 2008)

They are all perfect specimens of donkeys









Cute as can be!! Are you sure that your mom won't part with Cadi? I think I know the answer to that


----------

